# variations of home made aero cloners



## mogie (Mar 22, 2007)

*This is just a few of the many aero cloner tubs people here have built...* 

Sportster built this one... 






Those roots are beyond ready to get going in a dwc bucket.  

Sportsters second batch...Pretty big leafy cuts there... 





But...Sportster has another 'same size' tupperware tub to use for a dome if needed for extra humidity that those bigger untrimmed cuts might need. 


Mia Stoner... 
Built this one which uses netcups which can be either filled with growrocks for one clone per site, or the netcup can be left empty with the five hole cover in place for five clones per site. 






The netcups of grow rocks offer an advantage of wicking the moisture to and away from the stems, which performs quite well in some of the ready made expensive cloning machines these days. 

Bubbles a pleanty... 





Mias tub uses four air curtain bubble wands and two dual outlet pumps. It is capable of running either sixteen 3" netcups of grow rocks for sixteen clones, or can run the netcup covers for a total of 80 clones.  


Wallbanger... 
Recently built a cloner which uses a cheap humidifier spinner device to splash the clones. 
Just like the expensive "rainforest" cloning device only alot less expensive. 








Farmer Maggot... 
Built a bubble aero cloner using a 5 gallon bucket for the tub. 
Notice the creative method of holding the clones using styrofoam cups. 







~Shabangs aero cloner tub... 
Then theres the water pump type misting aero tub. ~Shabang made Hibes design popular back at the old weedbase site. The picture shows the inside of the large tub with the spray bar plumbing pumping a fine water spray thru the pvc tubes by way of a water pump (powerhead) in the bottom of the tub. 







Thats just the tip of the iceberg, there are too many variations of aero cloning tubs and designs to show, but they all share one common principle, the cut stems are all suspended in open air while being showered by a fine mist or spray of tiny water droplets. 

The only thing unique or different about the bubbler mist design is the simple to build design, and the timer principle of allowing the stems to dry off slightly between mistings...thus encouraging faster rooting. 

Aero cloning has its share of ups and downs. 
It can be used successfully for soil growing situations, but it is most ideally suited for hydroponic applications. Aero cloning can be super simple as long as everything is kept religiously clean. It offers super fast results with minimal failures when you get everything right, but like conventional cloning, it too can fail miserably if you dont get all the details dialed in properly. 

So in closing, if you already have another method that works well for you then theres no need to change it, unless you're growing hydroponically and want high performance without the pitfalls of rockwool in your hydro (DWC for example), then go for it. 

AF finds aero cloning the "only way to go" for all types of growing, hydro as well as his soil grown mom plants. 

He finds that the tedious task of conventional cloning, the misting and daily dome rituals while the clones look worse and worse going down hill every day, suffering until they've finally rooted, to be a big bummer as compared to the way aero clones look "almost as good as the day they were cut", without going downhill until they root, to be worth every penny of his time invested. 

My final word...*If you go out and purchase a ready made unit for aero cloning, you'll be kicking yourself for not building a "cheapo", its the same operating principal for the whole lot of em. 

*Not that theres anything wrong with spending your cash on those store bought goodies from the grow stores btw.  

Happy cloning to all, 
10k


----------



## mrfloaty (May 6, 2007)

fantastic simple cheep and it all works many thanks for this info i have managed to build the bubble cloner but could you get away with growing through to flower using the sog method or would there not be enough room for them to breath and get the light was planning on having 8 or ten plants, unfortunatly space is huge problem.
keep up the good posts many thanks


----------



## mrbuzzsaw (Jun 16, 2008)

i was wondering how a mist transducer would work for this type of system? anyone ever try this?


----------



## Micky O'Neil (Jun 24, 2008)

I am planning to build one of these for my SOG set up, but I am a little confused on what exactly is meant by a "pull up tripper type timer" and how it is used.


----------



## StinkBud (Jun 24, 2008)

One container system for my clones.
Two containers for my veg.
Aero/NFT for flower

EZ-Clone sprayers on a cycle timer for everything


----------



## mrbuzzsaw (Jul 1, 2008)

hope ya don't mind me throwing my little prototype on the mix.
i hae not tested it Yet buit i plan on testing it within the next week or so.


----------



## kuhdoffi (Jul 1, 2008)

mr buzz it looks like u smoked a bong and blew it in there lol,u get many clogs ? i really need to buy some of them ez cloner misters


----------



## mrbuzzsaw (Jul 1, 2008)

kuhdoffi said:


> mr buzz it looks like u smoked a bong and blew it in there lol,u get many clogs ? i really need to buy some of them ez cloner misters


that is vaporized water i used a ultrasonic mister


----------



## northerntights (Jul 1, 2008)

be careful of the ultrasonic mister, it heats up the water and can raise your res temp above 80. Also, since the ultrasonic is absorbed faster, it can burn the roots if you don't start with a weak solution. Just FYI, looks good!


----------



## mrbuzzsaw (Jul 1, 2008)

northerntights said:


> be careful of the ultrasonic mister, it heats up the water and can raise your res temp above 80. Also, since the ultrasonic is absorbed faster, it can burn the roots if you don't start with a weak solution. Just FYI, looks good!



cool thanks for the info
what i was planning is running strait water with a small amount of clonex
just to get the plants rooting.
i was also going to spray for 1 mist for 5 spray for 1 mist for 5.

does the ez cloner spray all the time or on and off?


----------



## kuhdoffi (Jul 1, 2008)

start off wit reg water ...then add some root enhancers if no roots show ....u ever get sludge from puttin cloning gel in there ??


----------



## kuhdoffi (Jul 1, 2008)

ohh ya its on a timer, i dont know the ez cloners timings... but 30 on 30 off


----------



## grapeoptimo (Jul 1, 2008)

so i am making one now how much are the foggers? would you say they are worth it anyone else that can vouge for them heating up the water


----------



## kuhdoffi (Jul 1, 2008)

its the misters that make it ulta sonic with a pump 


mrbuzzsaw said:


> that is vaporized water i used a ultrasonic mister


----------



## grapeoptimo (Jul 1, 2008)

where can i buy ultrasonic misters is an air stone still needed if i have pump?


----------



## kuhdoffi (Jul 1, 2008)

if u let your roots sit in the water ( so peeps keep them in there for a while ) then def yes, if u got some spare air pumps thow it in if not its only good to root in for the misters i would jsut do a search or maybe pm home boy thats using them


----------



## littlebat (Jul 1, 2008)

This is super helpful, exactly what I was looking for! Thank you for taking the time to compile it. +rep


----------



## mrbuzzsaw (Jul 1, 2008)

the mister cost me 30 bucks delivered it has a ceramic disk so it lasts pretty long and you can replace the disks for a couple of bucks

Ultrasonic Water Fogger-The Mist Maker

is where i got mine
ill test it with temps soon and let ya know i did not notice any heat


----------



## mrbuzzsaw (Jul 1, 2008)

kuhdoffi said:


> its the misters that make it ulta sonic with a pump


that was just the mister i did not even fire up the sprayers
the spray os all over the place if i do


----------



## kuhdoffi (Jul 1, 2008)

fuck wit it like that do u even need the sprayers? or are the for redundancy (jsut in case of clogs ?)


----------



## sens1 (Jul 1, 2008)

I built something similar to 'Farmer Maggot's bucket but with reusable 1" _slices of 'pool noodle'_ to hold the plants in place. Used air-stones and a small aquarium heater to keep the water temp at about 20c/68f


----------



## grapeoptimo (Jul 1, 2008)

i will post pics of my new one soon not to complicated but i got a big air pump so its nice


----------



## grapeoptimo (Jul 2, 2008)

the new toy


----------



## gforce420 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ok, I'm VERY interested in this DIY aerocloner. I just love doing things myself & more than that I love saving money . So I just wanna make sure I got everything str8. First off I will need something to house it all. I'm thinking some sort of rubbermaid bin, 32 or 64 gallon or whatever. Something that is opaque & will not let light thru. Then as I see it I need an ultrasonic mister like Buzzsaw mentioned Ultrasonic Water Fogger-The Mist Maker . 

Ok so if I take those 2 things & I run the mister in so it can sit in the bottom of the rubbermaid, I seal up the area i ran the cord thru (near top of the bottom part of the rubbermaid bin). Then I fill this up w/ clean water w/ a good PH. I plug the mister into a timer that will run it for 30 mins on, 30 mins off. Ok, now I take the lid part of the rubbermaid bin & cut some round holes in the top that will hold neoprene inserts, whatever size it is that I can buy the inserts from the grow store. 

Ok, now am I ready to plug & go? or do I need to put a small water pump or air stone in the bin to keep the water circulating? Another question, Do I need to get a propogation heating mat w/ thermostat from grow store to set it on to make sure water doesn't get too cool, or will the sonic mister keep water temps up high enuf that I don't need to worry about heating?

This all sounds like it could be a superb way to make a home aerocloner!

Just a quick guesstimation of the materials needed. 

$30.00 Rubbermaid 45 gallon storage box (Box should be able to hold @ least 25 2" inserts & maybe even 60 2" inserts)
$25.00 Neoprene inserts (2') x 50 (NOTE" I think sens1's pool noodle idea could potentially save alot of money here)
$25.00 Ultrasonic Water fogger
----------------------------------------------------------------
That makes $80.00

Then I can add the things i'm not sure about....

$10.00 Cheap water pump to keep water circulating
$35.00 A good quality heat mat w/ thermostat.
$5.00 For some PVC cement or epoxy to seal up mods to rubbermaid bin
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
That makes +50.00

80.00
50.00
-------
$130.00

Ok, so $130 is really cheap for an aerocloner with 25-60 sites!!!

The only things i have left out as far as I can tell is the rooting hormone (& i don't think aerocloners typically come w/ rooting hormone). & a humidity dome.

I haven't actually figured out a great idea for a humidity dome. Anyone modded a good dome or know if it can be done without one?


----------



## StinkBud (Oct 29, 2008)

Everything you need...

Cost is about $40. I have a 100% success rate with this design.


----------



## potpimp (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks Stinkbud!! Where can I get the EZ Clone misting heads? (I checked their website and HTG Supply).


----------



## DubB83 (Dec 23, 2008)

I made a fogger cloner and I'll let you know what I find...






























I am prepared to lose every clone in search of perfecting the fogger cloner I built.


----------



## potpimp (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow Dub, that looks almost exactly like the unit I made. I have a little fogger especialy for aeroponics but I actually bought an ultrasonic humidifier last year and tried to make one. I'm with ya bro; I'm prepared to sacrifice clones for the perfect setup too. I should be able to positively sex my plants this coming Monday so I can take my clones then. Best wishes!


----------



## hybrid (Dec 25, 2008)

this is an interesting little thread. Maybe you guys can all agree on water temps and ph?

This whole non RR cloning seems to be easy but takes forever


----------



## DubB83 (Dec 26, 2008)

Unfortunately I did not have my timer set correct and all 20 clones died. I'm not giving up completely. My pre-rooted clones are enjoying the fogger now.


----------



## potpimp (Dec 26, 2008)

I just took 15 clones today. As I understand it, you leave the fogger on 24/7. That's what I'm doing anyway. I have a 65w multi-spectrum CFL over them.


----------



## DubB83 (Dec 27, 2008)

I leave it on for 24 hours for fresh cuttings and then run 1 hour on 1 hour off. I need a better timer really. Let me know how 24/7 works.


----------



## potpimp (Dec 27, 2008)

Here's a shot of mine.


----------



## DubB83 (Dec 29, 2008)

I'll have to try the 24 hour running the fogger but it will have to be after I take my rooted clones out.


----------



## potpimp (Dec 29, 2008)

Took 4 more clones yesterday and today they look like hell. I think they were too far up the stalk; they were really nice looking ones, twice the size of the ones at the bottom. I think the ones on the very bottom have more rooting hormones and have a better chance of success. They weren't out of the water more than a minute the whole time; that pretty much had to be it.


----------



## DubB83 (Dec 30, 2008)

potpimp said:


> Took 4 more clones yesterday and today they look like hell. I think they were too far up the stalk; they were really nice looking ones, twice the size of the ones at the bottom. I think the ones on the very bottom have more rooting hormones and have a better chance of success. They weren't out of the water more than a minute the whole time; that pretty much had to be it.


That has been my problem. I'm going to use my 396gph pump and some pvc with sprayers to make an aerocloner with the water pump over the ultrasonics. I may just mist them with the ultrasonic fog. I noticed amazing growth in fine roots in this system but not tap root growth. I feel that combining this with either bubbleponics or a pumped aeroponics would be the best bet.

The main problem for my system is nutrient uptake, when the water is turned into fog the pH swings and the water molecules are too small to cary the nutrients, this results in a super strong nutrient solution in the reservior no where near the plants. I want to eventually pump in fog and run a sprayer line for nutrients.

I may be purchasing a "no-wilt" cutting spray and try it out.


----------



## potpimp (Dec 30, 2008)

DubB83 said:


> I may be purchasing a "no-wilt" cutting spray and try it out.


NOOOOOOO!!! I bought some of that crap and it killed my plants. I think they died of asphyxiation. The just coats your leaves and the leaves can't get O2. That's the worst waste of money I've ever spent and I've wasted a lot.

As far as nutes go, you don't need nutes for clones - or that's what I think anyway. You might want to do some research on that first. 

I yanked out the last four clones I took. I have learned yet another valuable lesson: if you wait until plants show their sex before you take the clones, they will probably have a_* much less*_ chance of survival due to the lack of rooting hormones inside the stem. Looks like I'll be waiting for my clones to get big so I can take clones from them. I may be a little short for this grow but from this point on I'll have a perpetual harvest.


----------



## DubB83 (Dec 30, 2008)

potpimp said:


> NOOOOOOO!!! I bought some of that crap and it killed my plants. I think they died of asphyxiation. The just coats your leaves and the leaves can't get O2. That's the worst waste of money I've ever spent and I've wasted a lot.
> 
> As far as nutes go, you don't need nutes for clones - or that's what I think anyway. You might want to do some research on that first.
> 
> I yanked out the last four clones I took. I have learned yet another valuable lesson: if you wait until plants show their sex before you take the clones, they will probably have a_* much less*_ chance of survival due to the lack of rooting hormones inside the stem. Looks like I'll be waiting for my clones to get big so I can take clones from them. I may be a little short for this grow but from this point on I'll have a perpetual harvest.


Your correct, nutes are not needed for clones, I'll take a snap shot of what I have in it now. Basically I rooted clones a few weeks ago in rockwool, once they developed a tap root I placed them in the ultrasonic fog after my fresh cut clones died. The roots then exploded some micro roots out and now the plants look sick because they have gone from my rooting mix tub to no nutrients at all.

I'll be a bit short on clones too, you live and learn. I learned I need more mother plants and I'm going to have to expand my space a bit. I need a veg spot between clones and flowering because my clones are all so short. Now the only thing left to do is rework my setup and get ready to flower.

The only things that interested me in this type of cloning is the hype of roots within 4-5 days and no rooting hormone or rockwool. Seemed too good to be true!


----------



## ftc Lando (Aug 6, 2009)

Awesome post, thanks! Very helpful, i've been debating about going to aero cloning and now i think i understand a bit better. It is true the lower branches are younger genetics and therefore root easier, however, the longer a plant grows the more cannaboids it builds up and its clones will keep the same amount being a clone n all. Let your mothers grow for up to 8months before cannaboid degradation starts. Can actually get away with longer but i do 8 months. If you're having a bad success rate you may need a change of method. Gl and thanks for the aero skool!


----------



## ftc Lando (Aug 6, 2009)

btw right now have been using rapid rooters with about 70% success. I have a botanist friend that makes a very airy soiless mix and he gets roots better than an aero but it still takes 10-14 days, so aero still has a huge advantage. His method also suffers grater transplant shock but its avoidable carefully using the anti wilt. Shit should only be used once to whoever suffocated their plants. Doesnt hurt to spray with water 20 min after using the anti wilt.


----------



## yebsterday (Aug 29, 2009)

I've built an aero cloner fairly similar to StinkBud's, runs great, but the pump (550 GPH) is raising the water temp too high (upper 80s to low 90s). At these temps, I'm concerned about disease and rot. 

other than building a system with a much bigger reservoir, anyone have any tips on keeping my temp in the low-mid 70s?


----------



## agapeunltd (Sep 2, 2009)

Try freezing some two liters with water in them and drop one in your res. You play with the size and length left in you should get better temps.





yebsterday said:


> I've built an aero cloner fairly similar to StinkBud's, runs great, but the pump (550 GPH) is raising the water temp too high (upper 80s to low 90s). At these temps, I'm concerned about disease and rot.
> 
> other than building a system with a much bigger reservoir, anyone have any tips on keeping my temp in the low-mid 70s?


----------



## DutchDub (Oct 30, 2009)

agapeunltd said:


> Try freezing some two liters with water in them and drop one in your res. You play with the size and length left in you should get better temps.


Your larger res should take care of some of the temp problems also.


----------

